# How can I tell the year of this Lemond?



## LoupyLouie (May 2, 2008)

I just bought a used Lemond Buenos Aires. It's steel, red with silver bands. Is there somewhere I can go to plug in the serial number so I can see what year it was made?


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

Like this?

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=37655&Type=bike

Looks like they changed colors every year. I have an 07.

http://bikepedia.com/Search.aspx?Q=Lemond+Buenos+Aires


----------



## LoupyLouie (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Rock Mafia, that's the bike!

We picked up the 2002 for my son-in-law. He loves it.

I also have the 2007 triple. That's the reason we were looking at Lemond's in the first place. I love my bike but had done a lot of reading on how nice the Reynolds frames rode. I haven't have a chance to try his out yet, it's a little big for me. But I'm looking forward to a quick ride this weekend.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I've got a 2003. The longer the ride, the better.


----------

